# pornstar cycle



## newguy (Mar 12, 2018)

anyone got ideas 
i was thinking hcg+ Viagra +test


----------



## bvs (Mar 12, 2018)

Test, tren, mast, cialis, hcg, caber


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 12, 2018)

i dunno about you but i feel like a pornstar from a basic test/deca cycle. I heard hcg will make you bust pornstar type loads though...


----------



## snake (Mar 12, 2018)

Ugly woman with little titties; they always make you feel like a Porn Star even with a small PP.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 12, 2018)

bvs said:


> Test, tren, mast, cialis, hcg, caber



This.  All day


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 12, 2018)

Var Winnie clomid only


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 12, 2018)

And a finger in the ass


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 12, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> And a finger in the ass



tried that recently... no thanks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 12, 2018)

You gotta talk to ecks he's the master


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 12, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> You gotta talk to ecks he's the master



i did it because he suggested it, in restrospect i think he was just fukkin with me lol


----------



## Jin (Mar 12, 2018)

Traumatic upbringing, abuse and low self esteem. This seems to work well for most women.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 12, 2018)

Keep it simple;
Just get drunk and take some viagra


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 12, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> Keep it simple;
> Just get drunk and take some viagra



whiskey dick=pornstar lol


----------



## stonetag (Mar 12, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> tried that recently... no thanks



I think they meant someone else's finger.


----------



## stanley (Mar 12, 2018)

test, mast ,var , and bring your own sheep.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha this ****ing shit though

bro
Test, test and more test.
Ready to **** anything that moves.
Shit.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 13, 2018)

pornstar <----- Bro Bundy's abs


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 13, 2018)

So what’s the whole purpose of a pornstar cycle? If you wanna blow a bigger load there is OTC stuff believe it or not will help. Zinc, Maca Root, Horny Goat Weed, start there for a few weeks and you will notice decent difference in volume and sex Drive.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 14, 2018)

stonetag said:


> I think they meant someone else's finger.



yeah bro i got that lmao


----------



## ccpro (Mar 14, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> And a finger in the ass


^^^^I've heard this works great, not all the way in though...^^^^


----------



## ccpro (Mar 14, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> tried that recently... no thanks


^^^you're supposed to have a chick do it...I made the same mistake....


----------



## Viduus (Mar 15, 2018)

ccpro said:


> ^^^you're supposed to have a chick do it...I made the same mistake....



I got this and the chiropractor thread mixed up... no wonder why he was so upset.


----------



## newguy (Mar 22, 2018)

hey guys i seriously need something that will help me **** the shit out my girlfriend i need something that make her feel like she got ****ed by a Zeus


----------



## Jin (Mar 22, 2018)

newguy said:


> hey guys i seriously need something that will help me **** the shit out my girlfriend i need something that make her feel like she got ****ed by a Zeus



I can provide something. But you'll have to fly me in from Japan.


----------



## newguy (Mar 22, 2018)

Jin said:


> I can provide something. But you'll have to fly me in from Japan.


very funny but seriously anyone know something to take


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 22, 2018)

Beat me to it Jin.  lol


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 22, 2018)

newguy said:


> hey guys i seriously need something that will help me **** the shit out my girlfriend i need something that make her feel like she got ****ed by a Zeus



Whats going on man, you think she is getting it from someone else?  You cant get it/keep it up or what?  Don't really understand the issue.  Nothing is going to make your d*ck bigger.  If you need arousal help, take Cialis or Viagra.


----------



## newguy (Mar 22, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Whats going on man, you think she is getting it from someone else?  You cant get it/keep it up or what?  Don't really understand the issue.  Nothing is going to make your d*ck bigger.  If you need arousal help, take Cialis or Viagra.


no i just something to go longer and harder


----------



## newguy (Mar 22, 2018)

would tren help i read it make get the gf sore


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 22, 2018)

Alright newguy, from your other posts, I am guessing you are a young guy.  First post was wanting to make serious gains and when asked stats you didn't respond.  Now you want to know how to screw your gf longer and harder.  Stay off the aas man.  Don't use that as a way to make you a stud.  You need to be a stud already.  If you are truly concerned about making your chic happy, why don't you ask her what she likes.  Im not sure how many chicks want to walk bowlegged the next day.  Give her some good foreplay.  If you do it right you can get her off, then you get yours and you cuddle off to sleep.  
Going longer I understand.  Going harder is ego.  Just make her happy.  She love you long time.  Maybe even fluff your pillow!


----------



## newguy (Mar 22, 2018)

they asked about my stats i didn't know


----------



## kittensandkilos (Mar 22, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> This.  All day




I used test/tren/mast this cycle and literally wanted to do nothing but have sex with my girlfriend for a solid 8 weeks. It was less than ideal for her to say the least.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 22, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Alright newguy, from your other posts, I am guessing you are a young guy.  First post was wanting to make serious gains and when asked stats you didn't respond.  Now you want to know how to screw your gf longer and harder.  Stay off the aas man.  Don't use that as a way to make you a stud.  You need to be a stud already.  If you are truly concerned about making your chic happy, why don't you ask her what she likes.  Im not sure how many chicks want to walk bowlegged the next day.  Give her some good foreplay.  If you do it right you can get her off, then you get yours and you cuddle off to sleep.
> Going longer I understand.  Going harder is ego.  Just make her happy.  She love you long time.  Maybe even fluff your pillow!



There is much wisdom here for a young Lad.


----------



## nwtren (Mar 23, 2018)

newguy said:


> anyone got ideas
> i was thinking hcg+ Viagra +test



Test cyp 200mg a week, 50mg Masteron EOD, Clomid 50mg, HCG 2,500IU EOW. Viagra 40-60mg pre shoot.


----------



## nwtren (Mar 23, 2018)

LMAO!!!! very true


----------



## RISE (Mar 23, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> yeah bro i got that lmao



I didn't...


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 23, 2018)

Pygeum root, zinc, lichium tons of water= huge loads


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 23, 2018)

mistah187 said:


> Pygeum root, zinc, lichium tons of water= huge loads



you've tried this?


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 23, 2018)

yessir. the original "stack" i got off a couple of different websites. there where a few other things in it originally but i ended up with these few. the pygeum seems to make it hella thin, almost felt like i was pissing. haha.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 23, 2018)

lmao man i may have to give that stack a try for fun


----------

